# weakness of Shane Battier



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

lack of talent

lack of speed

terrible ballhandling;

not an average athlete;

dumb passing skills

Please trade Shane Battier as soon as possible.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

well if we start him n bowen n wesley n lampe we might actually not win 20 games in a season and possibly have the best chance at oden ??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Am I the only one who's kinda high on Battier? He's a team player, great heart, good defense, reliable shooting, can create some offense... I'm looking forward to getting him, just need to see how much we're giving up for him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Gay will be an all star within 3 years.

SS has a lot of trade value.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

could we get Battie for some other purpose???? :sad: :dead: 
like something to do with Indiana? they wanted him for Ron but Memphis didn't want to do it


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Gay will be an all star within 3 years.
> 
> SS has a lot of trade value.



Possibly True and Very False

I like Battier on Houston but not for Gay. Especially not for Gay and another player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

shane battier is a good player, but his weakness is that he isn't rudy gay. i would have loved to have battier on the rockets, but not over gay and definitely not in the place of gay and swift.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Battier is already declining.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

why!!!! Gay T-Mac and Yao. Wat coudlve been.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Battier is already declining.


What do you mean? Declining on the trade, or decliningto come here? Because I would love to come here, or stay in Memphis. Both have a good run at championship assuming Houston stays healthy next season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Battier is declining because he is no longer an average defender or average offensive player. He is really nothing in term of winning a championship. He is not a future of Rockets...................

Rockets management expects him to improve his skills after 5 years??


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> lack of talent
> 
> lack of speed
> 
> ...


You forgot that he can't create for himself either. He's a taller Bruce Bowen.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

no one mentioned how ugly he is. has nothing to do with b ball but it still is a weakness. And he already looks like he is a 15 year vet.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

and his white


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

oh yea and the dude went to DUKE. do we really need a cocky arrogant dukie on our team.

only dukie worth any mention is grant hill.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> oh yea and the dude went to DUKE. do we really need a cocky arrogant dukie on our team.
> 
> only dukie worth any mention is grant hill.


and elton brand.. can't forget elton brand.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

K-Dub said:


> and elton brand.. can't forget elton brand.


oh yea i forget about him. he is a great one.
:biggrin:


----------



## some1x (May 24, 2006)

Did some quick research on Battier, he seems quite solid. It is possible that this trade has more immediate benefit to us than to Mepmhis (Swift's value is deteriorating).

We paid too much though. Should have done some more shopping. Maybe we'll also get Lowry or next year's 1st (I like this gamble) from Memphis.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

some1x said:


> Did some quick research on Battier, he seems quite solid. It is possible that this trade has more immediate benefit to us than to Mepmhis (Swift's is deteriorating).
> 
> We paid too much though. Should have done some more shopping. Maybe we'll also get Lowry or next year's 1st (this would be awesome) from Memphis.


If we can get Lowry, then we came out with only a fully metastatic brain tumor. (as opposed to being anally raped by the most circumferentially robust cactus in the Sahara, then drowned in Jerry West's bodily excretions.)


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> If we can get Lowry, then we came out with only a fully metastatic brain tumor. (as opposed to being anally raped by the most circumferentially robust cactus in the Sahara, then drowned in Jerry West's bodily excretions.)





Kyle Lowry plus battier for gay wouldnt be that bad as it now but it would still be bad. Add Stro to the list, its a horrible trade


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hitokiri315 said:


> oh yea and the dude went to DUKE. do we really need a cocky arrogant dukie on our team.


You're kidding, right? Battier has one of the best personalities in the NBA.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I had to comment on the Duke thing...

being a UK fan I have lots of reasons to hate Duke...

but the players that come out of Duke are not all cocky... in fact a lot of them seem like quality individuals... 

the only one that I know of who's personality was bad was the one that gave them that reputation... 

I'll give you two guesses on who it was...and the first one doesn't count.

I remember watching Shane Battier at Duke and I thought he was good, I never saw him exibit cocky behavior... or attitude... or whining.. which is what we get rid of with Swift.

And he is NOT at all ugly.. where that came from I have no idea!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

under these trade circumstances i dont like battier


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am sure that a lot of you have seen this article, but I thought it would be appropriate to post it for those who missed it.

So Long Shane 

Sounds like a good guy to me.

It would have been nice to keep Rudy, but I like Battier with the Rockets (maybe if we could have just traded Swift for him!! LOL)


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Battier is far and away the best shooter, best defender, most intelligent, and hardest worker on Houston's (soon-to-be) roster. Apparently people here underate the fact that he can shoot from anywhere and do a soild job defensively against the best perimeter players in the NBA.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> Battier is far and away the *2nd best shooter*, best defender, most intelligent, and hardest worker on Houston's (soon-to-be) roster.


Fixed.

And we need to move on and stop thinking of the trade. There's nothing we can do about it.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr. Battier, welcome to Houston!


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Battier is solid but it still doesn't fix everything they need on the team. I think this is a horrible trade, they could have gone to another team to trade Gay and Stromile and get other solid players with a better upside


----------

